# Monicas doeling!!!



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

My doe Monica had a little doeling yesterday she is really cute! I haven't named her yet any ideas? They are an endangered breed of goat called a San Clemente island goat. I fed her her first bottle so she is really friendly I'm hoping for good teats! I'll post a pic of her mom and dad soon


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

she's so cute!! congrats!!!


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Thanks!

I love her she's a beauty


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

SO cute ! Congrats


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## katiescarlett (May 20, 2013)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, congrats


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Unfortunately she has bad teats... Fortunately I have pics of the parents!!! Mom is Santa Monica she is black with red orange markings. Dad is Gizmo he is mustard color with black markings. Love em to death!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Such a gorgeous little family!


----------



## Red Maple Farm (Jun 5, 2012)

Well for names maybe something that has to match there endangered breed...
Comeback
Hope
Hopeful
Stronger
Fightback

Or just these maybe
Brainstorm
Sweetpea
Eclair
Elanor
Mix-N-match
I'm full of all kids of them if you want more?


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

Aww she is such a beautiful doeling!


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Here is a cool thing about her moms name! So all the way back to her great grandfather are all named with either San or Santa in their name ex. San Lorenzo and Santa Monica and all of their offspring have to have San or Santa in their name it's a fun tradition! So she should be a San ---- or a Santa -------! Fun right?!


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

very nice looking goats.The baby is so cute


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Update I named her  her name is Santa Masa!!! She is getting bigger and harder to take pictures of.


----------

